# cichlids always hiding & timid



## Rybka (Jul 13, 2013)

HI all, I am new to owning cichlids so I have a couple questions. My cichlids always hide, is this normal? I ask because I see other tanks with beautiful cichlids swimming around. Mine are quite timid darting off to their hiding places as I walk by. Is this common? I have 6 yellow labs, 8 albinos and 4 jewels in a 72 gallon tank. All are healthy, eating well and get along. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Africans like a heavily stalked tank. 18 isn't very many in a 72g.. You can add more if you have enough filtration to handle more fish. Otherwise I've herd of people covering the tank for a week with a blanket. Once you remove the blanket they are supposed to be less skitish. I've never tried this but t might be worth a shot.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i find ones i raised from fry r not skittish. often, mature ones i get from others are. i think it depends on how in their faces u r when they r babies. i am always in the same room as mine and my baby demisoni r always right at the glass to greet me........their parents and older sibling that came from elsewhere will hide as soon as i approach. just my experience.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I have the opposite problem with mine. They will come straight up to the top whenever they hear/see me. I hate it when they get too excited n start splashing water everywhere. That's why I have to avoid walking too close or too quick towards the tank. Lol. But then mine are mostly Peacocks n Haps with only a few Mbunas.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm with jtang on this one, if I go close they want food and all rush to the top corner where I drop pellets in and they splash water out on the wall and floor I have to open it and drop the food quick and close fast to keep from things getting wet they rush up so fast lol.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I had the same problem with my Calvus and Compressiceps.So I tried starving them for a couple of days and fed less often after that. Now they are all out all the time.


----------



## Rybka (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks all for all your input, gives me a few things to try. Or just accept the way they are.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Today I fed my fish seaweed again and my Calvus and Comps were the first to eat out of my hands.And they are supposed to be carnivores.Ever since I stopped feeding them too much they are very active,not lethargic at all.


----------



## badrad (Aug 6, 2012)

Definitely the feeding cycle helps. I have a 72G cichlid tank - with a mix of zebras, yellow labs, electric blues, and jewels. They usually rush up for eating, and if they are kept a bit hungry, they will always come out when I come near the tank. In the past I have fed them until they were stuffed, and I wouldn't see them at all after that for the rest of the day or until they are hungry again.


----------



## Rybka (Jul 13, 2013)

Ya, I stopped over feeding them and that really helped. They are more active and come up to the tank when I walk up or by. Thanks for all the reasponses and the advice/help.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Rybka said:


> Ya, I stopped over feeding them and that really helped. They are more active and come up to the tank when I walk up or by. Thanks for all the reasponses and the advice/help.


Congrat!


----------

